

You Have an Idea for a Game - And Here's Why Nobody Cares - sunnybunny
http://www.theastronauts.com/2013/05/you-have-an-idea-for-a-game-heres-why-nobody-cares/

======
summatori
Awesome post for the procrastinators!! Thank you!!

